# Am I a hack?



## BewtifulTreeMan (Oct 24, 2004)

Who's gonna start the questions


----------



## a_lopa (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## Derek (Oct 24, 2004)

ok ill bite

what sort of saw?
how long are your ropes
can you lower somthing 
how
can you climb with out spikes
know what a collar cut is?
do you have a firstaid kit
do you where any safety gear
can you use a fig eight with ears
what percentage is SWL to the tensile strenght of your rope
can you get a good looking chick for your avatar


There for starters, should keep you busy for five mins!

time here is 8.03 pm (sunday nite)

your time starts now....


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 24, 2004)

Yur profile says yur a groundie.


----------



## Derek (Oct 24, 2004)

*YOURTIMESUP*

Well i had to call in an expert on Hacks!

We suguest you stay on the ground, untill you can answer at least three questions,,Wait max recons 4 ...

If you need any more helo get it from this guy!


----------



## JCSJC (Oct 24, 2004)

*New PC memo on this*

the new PC term is non-tree care motivated, tree care specialist. Please make a note to use the new term in the future. 

The best advice, to determine if you qualify for non-tree care motivated, tree care specialist (i.e. hack) status, is to find a thread where there are a lot of  's thrown into the mix. Read (or check out the pictures) what motivated the strong emoticons, and if your first question is.... *Well, what's wrong with that? *You might qualify. 


P.S. This method doesn't work on the Off Topic forum.


----------



## Stumper (Oct 24, 2004)

Yes you are a hack. You spell poorly and asked for a decision without providing any pertinent information. Without doubt you are a hack here on the board. How you care for or abuse trees is unknown.
Do you drive a taxi-cab?


----------



## Newfie (Oct 24, 2004)

Idiot was the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *ok ill bite
> 
> what sort of saw?
> ...




maybe somebody can tell me how i can break a quote into a bunch on little ones?


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Oct 24, 2004)

Oh, and for the rest of you. The point of my thread was to inspire creative questions. You will notice, i said "who's gonna start the questions?" Derek is creative, the rest of you....ARENT. As for my spelling, who cares, i'm not writing a novel.


----------



## JCSJC (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BewtifulTreeMan _
> *
> 
> 
> maybe somebody can tell me how i can break a quote into a bunch on little ones? *



Ok, even tough I am not creative....

when you reply with a quote, notice the brackets around the word.... quote. The first word you see will just be bracketQUOTEbracket. At the end of the quote, you will see bracketslashQUOTEbracket. The first is an open the last is a close, so anything between the open and the close will be included in a quote. To break it up, insert (type) your own closing where you want to break the quote, and insert (type) a new opening where you want to restart the quote.

Play with the post in "preview Reply" till it looks like you want it to. Oh, almost forgot... the bracketBbracket works the same way, only it makes the words between the open and close code...*BOLD*.


----------



## matthias (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BewtifulTreeMan _
> *Oh, and for the rest of you. The point of my thread was to inspire creative questions. You will notice, i said "who's gonna start the questions?" Derek is creative, the rest of you....ARENT. As for my spelling, who cares, i'm not writing a novel. *



Yeah it's really hard to understand why this thread doesn't have hundreds of creative questions. I sure want to find out more about some guy who has the hots for Fabio. Here's a creative question: are you here to be a part of AS or do you just want to troll for a blast? I don't know if you're a hack and I couldn't care less. Way to get off on the right foot.


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by matthias _
> *are you here to be a part of AS or do you just want to troll for a blast?*



Yes, i'm here to be a part of AS




> *I don't know if you're a hack and I couldn't care less. Way to get off on the right foot. *



you read the thread, didn't you?


Understand i dove into this thing with very little experience, and that i do mostly fire mitigation and removals in the foothills. I just thought this would be a fun post, but it doesn't surprise me that you guys are unreceptive


----------



## JCSJC (Oct 24, 2004)

*Close*



> _Originally posted by BewtifulTreeMan _
> 
> 
> [/i]I don't know if you're a hack and I couldn't care less. Way to get off on the right foot.  [/B]



Can't mix Itallic and Bold code. You can have both, you just * need to have an open and a close for each*.


And some sites are specific, if you open with a *bold* then ad an _itallics_ you need to keep them grouped....*B* _I_ _/I_ */B*.


----------



## Ax-man (Oct 24, 2004)

Hmmm Looks like TreesCompany is back, under another alias. 

Being a little more creative this time around. Who's going to bite on the troll, this time.


----------



## SilverBlue (Oct 24, 2004)

Why does Fabio live on a Boulder?
Are there trees on this Boulder?
Where is TC anyways? 
I still got his cell number around here somewhere...

Is someone killing a cat or is Butch singing again?
what's for dinner?
Kanada? where the H e ll is Kanada?
Where's the beef?
Does one need to be doubled tied in while taking a break?
Will Pizza Pizza deliver to the tree you are working on?
Is a floating D ring more secure with a web bridge or round rope style?
Will someone lend me a million $ ?

In Australia does the brush spin clockwise or counterclockwise while heading to the ground?


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SilverBlue _
> *Why does Fabio live on a Boulder?
> Are there trees on this Boulder?
> Where is TC anyways?
> ...



hello, exactly!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 24, 2004)

Fabio looks like a bone smoker to me!!!


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAHTREELIMBS _
> *Fabio looks like a bone smoker to me!!! *



If you could make millions by looking like a bone smoker, would you do it?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *I thought I heard he was Bi. *



Hey, as long as he ain't bi me!


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Oct 24, 2004)

great, now everybody thinks i'm a hack and a fruit cake, just what i wanted!


----------



## matthias (Oct 24, 2004)

Did anyone see when he killed that bird with his face whilst riding a rollercoaster? His money didn't do much good there.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 24, 2004)

Yah, but he whupped that bird!


----------



## wct4life (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey flabio, How can you be a hack if you're nothing more than a groundboy? The term hack refers to people who prune. Not those that drag brush.


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 24, 2004)

Or the limbs are clipping trees as they go by. Personally, I think it was just a conversation starter.


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wct4life _
> *Hey flabio, How can you be a hack if you're nothing more than a groundboy? The term hack refers to people who prune. Not those that drag brush. *



Have it your way, but i know i have seen other threads like "hacks at it again" where the term "hack" was used to describe people doing removals. So i guess i'm not the only one who doesn't know what it means. 

Fabio does all sorts of things.
I climb a bit and even do some prunning; if you call deadwooding and removing mistletoe from a ponderosa pruning. ya don't exactly have to be ISA certified to pull that off!

Just because i'm usually on the ground doesn't mean i only drag brush!


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 24, 2004)

True. But call yourself an arborist not a groundman.


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nickrosis _
> *True. But call yourself an arborist not a groundman.  *



when did i say that?

I have changed my profile to more properly reflect what i do for a living.


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Oct 24, 2004)

So are you guys saying i should be in the "forestry and logging forum"?


----------



## DDM (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *I think you misinterpeted the responses, doing removals does not make you a hack. *



Hmmmmmm Unless you Drop it on the house jump in your Truck and Haul A$$. 
This could make you either a hack or a convict.


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *I think you misinterpeted the responses, doing removals does not make you a hack. *



I think you misinterpreted mine. If they are doing only removals, they arent going to be doing any pruning are they? Atleast not on trees that will still be standing after they are done.


----------



## fattyphatcakes (Oct 24, 2004)

what kinda gloves ya wear?


----------



## wct4life (Oct 24, 2004)

> I have changed my profile to more properly reflect what i do for a living.



You're a master of all trades? I think that might be a stretch.


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wct4life _
> *You're a master of all trades? I think that might be a stretch. *



YOU DONT EVEN KNOW ME!

If you dont have anything more rediculous to contribute, maybe you should find another thread!


----------



## DDM (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BewtifulTreeMan _
> *Am I a hack? *



If you have to ask I'd assume you are.


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fattyphatcakes _
> *what kinda gloves ya wear? *


----------



## DDM (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> * or running a Husky and driving a chevy . *


----------



## wct4life (Oct 24, 2004)

> YOU DONT EVEN KNOW ME!


You're right, I don't. But when you go from groundman to master, I question your motive. Second, anytime, anyone use a definative word like master, I have a problem with it. Third, you started this thread wanting to know if you were a hack. Have you figured that out yet? I think general consensus is a yes.


----------



## wct4life (Oct 24, 2004)

Hold up. I didn't even realize that bone smoking was a hobby? Am I the only other one that has noticed this in your profile?

Dear God, I really think that this might be Trees Company.


----------



## TreemanFJR (Oct 24, 2004)

You all are taking on a ride here on captian phabios boat of bullsheet


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *I don't recall a poster being called a hack for just doing removals. My point was he may have been called a hack because of other issues, like no hardhat, a bad notch, or running a Husky. *



Maas, your not listening.

the original post in question:
Have it your way, but i know i have seen other threads like "hacks at it again" where the term "hack" was used to describe people doing removals. 

was in responce to wct4life, who said "hack refers to people who prune"

my point was, these people were not pruning, yet were described as hacks


wct4life, perhaps your missing the sacasm?

maybe in the future i should use brackets to designate a joke, like so;

_joke_ {you didn't catch my interests did you?}


----------



## wct4life (Oct 24, 2004)

> these people were not pruning


Alright, I'll bite. Who are these people? Examples? If I remember correctly you asked about yourself.


> wct4life, perhaps your missing the sacasm?


When you post your interests as toys(I wonder what kind?) and bone smoking(I really don't want to go there.) Then no, I don't see sarcasm. I see a person who has been shoveling alot of BS and needs others to help him dig himself out.


----------



## DDM (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *Can't be... he hasn't talked about how great his dad is yet. *



Maybe it is his Dad........


----------



## wct4life (Oct 24, 2004)

> Maybe it is his Dad........



LMFAO


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 24, 2004)

Why would you put bone smoking in your profile!!!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *Ummm...could it be...BECAUSE HE'S A TROLL!!! *








MMMMMMMMMMMM.........could be!!!!


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wct4life _
> *Alright, I'll bite. Who are these people? Examples? If I remember correctly you asked about yourself.*


*

look, its all right here in the my original post!
I said
"Have it your way, but i know i have seen other threads like "hacks at it again" where the term "hack" was used to describe people doing removals. So i guess i'm not the only one who doesn't know what it means." 

read 3 sentences into "Hacks at it again" here it is
treeman82 said
"Hacks at it again. 
I was doing some work a little ways away from my home today. Across the street from my client's house was a house which had, had some trees "removed" last year."

do you see the word removed?

here is a link to that thread, http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9884*


----------



## DDM (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *Ummm...could it be...BECAUSE HE'S A TROLL!!! *



And a Gay one at that........


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DDM _
> *And a Gay one at that........  *





[email protected]#% [email protected]$^%&..................


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wct4life _
> *When you post your interests as toys(I wonder what kind?) and bone smoking(I really don't want to go there.) Then no, I don't see sarcasm. I see a person who has been shoveling alot of BS and needs others to help him dig himself out. *



shoveling BS, yes!

dig myself out? oh no, i'm stayin in baby!


check out this link, it might help you grasp the concept of sarcasm
http://www.nationallampoon.com/nl/03_voices/sarcasm/sarcasm1.asp


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 24, 2004)

National Lampoon! Cool!


----------



## fattyphatcakes (Oct 24, 2004)

Cool. I'm gonna get started on my new time traveling delorean, does anybody know where I can buy a Mr. Fusion?

I'll call the guy over at the wrecking yard, I bet they got one.

I'll post some pics when I'm done.

Where (or when) should I go first? maybe I'll do a poll.


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *As I thought, it's not that he was doing removals, it's that he was doing a slow, crappy job at doing removals.
> Listen to me with your ears, doing removals does not make you a hack. *



my god Maas, you must be retarded, and this is not a joke.
I agree, doing removals does not make you a hack, i never said it did, and i have never been argueing it with you. you are argueing alone against nobody

here it is again mike

wct4life's point; hack is a term refering to poeple who prune, i'm a groundie, i can't be a hack.

my point, other poeple have used the term to desribe people who dont prune, so i'm not the only one who doesn't know what that means

that was the whole thing

this was all like two pages ago, you have been confused ever since. I hope you can communicate better in real life then on the internet, otherwise your groundies are gonna be lost

how well did you do on the reading comprehension section of the SAT, as far as i can tell, you can't comprehend shiit


----------



## Stumper (Oct 24, 2004)

Guys, I have led a sheltered existence,. What, precisely, is bone smoking? I'm a bit afraid of the answer. If it is some nasty perversion you need not go into graphic detail. In the spirit of welcoming newbies and refraining from harsh judgements I would like to proclaim my conviction that, troll or not, Bewtiful is an idiot.:angel:


----------



## wct4life (Oct 24, 2004)

> do you see the word removed?


Alright, good point. I respect that. But you stated in you're profile that you're only a ground man. IMO, it is the forman's job to represent the company. He or she are supposed to be the individual(s) that the rest of the company looks up to for guideance(sp). If you know nothing about proper tree work, then it is not completely your fault. 

And yes, there are other ways to be considered a hack. A lack of ppe is one. And a lack of basic horicultural knowledge is another. 

As for the thread that you are refering to....Yes, I've read that thread. The individuals in question were a couple of cut and run a-holes. 

But, remember, that you refered to yourself first. And you remind me of the typical, idiotic GM that runs the saw into the ground and ask why it doesn't cut straight anymore.


----------



## wct4life (Oct 24, 2004)

> Bewtiful is an idiot.



I don't know if it could be expressed any better!


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *I still don't get it. *




hello, exactly


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 24, 2004)

Oh, when you're in the hole, stop digging!

When you're in the hole, stop digging! 

Oh, when you're in the hole, stop digging!

When you're in the hole, stop digging!


----------



## fattyphatcakes (Oct 24, 2004)

Yeah Baby! Now THIS is a thread!!



Oh, and bewtiful, thoes gloves rock! Are they good for rope work?


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Oct 24, 2004)

wow, good thread, who'd a thunk i'd get so many views and replys on my first thread. i'm begining to think Mike Maas is the only one who understands what i'm doing here. thanks for all your wonderful words!


----------



## tophopper (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BewtifulTreeMan _
> * i'm a groundie, i can't be a hack.
> 
> *



1- you asked US if you were a hack

2- the poll above seems to reflect just that, numbers dont lie

3- your a hack, but at least your pretty


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 24, 2004)

OK, so as I understand it correctly, for a thread to be successful, you have to ask a question in the title line, and you have to use slang in the opening post. Right, MB?


----------



## Newfie (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wct4life _
> *I don't know if it could be expressed any better! *




Geez, I came to that conclusion back on page one. Five pages later, he's still an idiot.


----------



## xander9727 (Oct 24, 2004)

Buttfulltreeman,
You need a guy with orange hair, a big red nose and an extra wide mouth drawn on for an avatar cuz' you're a CLOWN.

Let me guess.......you finished highschool last week (graduated a little late, had to retake english in night school).
You took an intro to windows class at the local voc. tech. school (a training program you're grandmother paid for).
Now you work for geeks are us in the customer serivice department on the third shift.
When you're not getting the "real techs" coffee and snacks you surf the web in search of a meaningful existence.
Some how (much to my dismay) you stumbled upon this site.
You began dreaming about big, strong, hairy tree guys wearing nothing but eye protection and chaps.
You posted an avatar of the man of your dreams and coined a screen name that is the antithesis of your very existence. 
Now you entertain yourself every night bothering those who perform daily the very tasks you only wish your spoon chested, no lat having, noodle armed, pencil necked, pale, scrawny, zit covered body could.

I know you're going to respond with another drool pack of lies.
However, I really do wish you would just go back to nerdville and concentrate on family planning (adoption of course, you and your lifepartner.......ooooh never mind).


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Oct 24, 2004)

Dont forget, some of you have been a part of my idiocy for 84 posts now.

Now am i the only idiot here?


----------



## xander9727 (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BewtifulTreeMan _
> *Dont forget, some of you have been a part of my idiocy for 84 posts now.
> 
> Now am i the only idiot here? *



Ya' know we get bored too.

This has to be treesco's dad.

He's the greatest ever!!!!


----------



## fattyphatcakes (Oct 24, 2004)

Bewtiful: Dont forget, some of you have been a part of my idiocy for 84 posts now.


zinger!


----------



## DDM (Oct 24, 2004)

I think its JPS he wants to ban himself.......


----------



## Stumper (Oct 24, 2004)

He says he's from Boulder. fattyphat is this one of your crew?


----------



## DDM (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *JPS, are you kidding, there is not one misspelled word! *



He's trying to throw us off...


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stumper _
> *He says he's from Boulder. fattyphat is this one of your crew? *


Bingo.


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Oct 24, 2004)

no, no, no, no,
look closer, its Boulder Montana

i dont know this fatty you speak of


----------



## Derek (Oct 24, 2004)

*verySUS??*

SIX PAGES!...Go away for a minute...Chit...and LMFAO when I read it all..The shovel broke at page 2, called for the bobcat, he blew a hose at 5...Any more CHIT and ill need a 7 meter bucket on a loader....

Stumper you crack me up!


Its pretty easy for this country boy to figure out that its one of the regular crew "CHITSTIRRING" Bit board are we?

You did to well on the answers, even if it took you a while? time difference I guess..
Even got the trick question, should of asked if you use a "deaf" 8
( does anyone ever tie them off?)..But that was to much for a groundie!

As for your skills with knowing AS like you do, IM JELOUS!..
You have done all sorts of things to your profile since I posted to your stupid question..You can QUOTE, post pics, resize them, get an avatar, post a link, even post an old thread from AS...

You even know who and how to pick a fight with someone..
Hay dont get me wrong i've had a fat time reading it..

Got know idea how I need to know WTF is BONE SMOKING
very funny start to part two of my day,

I think a better poll would be "who is the MAN behind fabio"
I'm not here long enough to insult to many but wheres our littel furry freind lately? Did i miss somthing?

Who just got a new putor, and is haveing fun talking to the old one beside it?

Must be some thoughts on WHO?

Thanx for the laugh....Derek..


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BewtifulTreeMan _
> *no, no, no, no,
> look closer, its Boulder Montana
> 
> i dont know this fatty you speak of *


Whatever! I'm calling you on it. And don't block me on AIM!


----------



## fattyphatcakes (Oct 24, 2004)

I disavow any knowledge of this "BewtifulTreeMan".  However, I do know this...he's hillarious. And so is Maas.


----------



## tophopper (Oct 24, 2004)

*hmmm...*

anybody notice rocky hasn't been around much lately, or like right now.


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *Is it Silver Blue? *


He could do it.


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 24, 2004)

Not Rocky.


----------



## DDM (Oct 24, 2004)

I think its SpikedSupra.


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DDM _
> *I think its SpikedSupra. *


Posts are too short....and not enough subjunctive clauses.


----------



## DDM (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: hmmm...*



> _Originally posted by tophopper _
> *anybody notice rocky hasn't been around much lately, or like right now. *



He's busy cruising that new truck...


----------



## jkrueger (Oct 24, 2004)

There is no top-ing this. So, if there is no top-ing he's not a hack.

Jack


----------



## Derek (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: verySUS??*



> _Originally posted by TreeCo _
> *Who cares who's behind Fabio. That's disgusting. Does that go with "bone smoking"?
> 
> Dan *




Just dont ban him till we find out what the, bone smoking is!

In the mean time I got you a new avatar, even resized it for you.

Definatly you!!


----------



## DDM (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: verySUS??*



> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *Just dont ban him till we find out what the, bone smoking is!
> 
> I
> ...



Your Kidding right?


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *Bone smoking is when one sucks on a bone. A bone isn't really bone, it's just engorged blood vessels. *


:blush:   Somebody had to say it.


----------



## DDM (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *Bone smoking is when one sucks on a bone. A bone isn't really bone, it's just engorged blood vessels. *



LMAO........ Good explanation Mike...


----------



## tophopper (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: verySUS??*



> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *In the mean time I got you a new avatar, even resized it for you.
> 
> Definatly you!! *



great avatar!


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: verySUS??*



> _Originally posted by Derek _
> *Just dont ban him till we find out what the, bone smoking is!
> 
> In the mean time I got you a new avatar, even resized it for you.
> ...




is that dog booty?


----------



## fattyphatcakes (Oct 24, 2004)

Well, this has been fun, but I gotta get to bed.........got some slow crappy removals to do tomorrow.


----------



## Stumper (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *Bone smoking is when one sucks on a bone. A bone isn't really bone, it's just engorged blood vessels. *



I was afraid of that. Ban him.


----------



## ORclimber (Oct 24, 2004)

Dang. I was really hoping bone smoking was double meaning for jerking chains or trolling.


----------



## Derek (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ORclimber _
> *Dang. I was really hoping bone smoking was double meaning for jerking chains or trolling. *




Mabey its the power lines I swing out of all day, but i was hopeing it was more of a pig cooking process or something..

This guy could be from a dot island and have some handy recipies...

Come down under and find out for Rob which way the branches fall..Got to be right underneath though!!

Now that would be very handy info for everyone ..And you would of finaly contributed to the site...

Address is;; under the bloody big tree, the one with huge branches just beside the tower, Bring MB to take the pics!..

Happy dodging..Derek..


Ps Sorry bout the avatar..I hardley know you (in this form)..This would be a better start>>


----------



## pbtree (Oct 26, 2004)

Alrighty then...:alien:


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Oct 26, 2004)

oh, come on, i'm gonna have to change my sig again? Maybe ya'll can inform me as to which of your questions i answered improperly! ok, i'm a hack, but atleast i know more then your average hack, right?

Hacks are people too, why is everybody so down on hacks anyway? 

I have told you i do mitigation and removals, how much skill does that really take? I'm not gonna be cutting in on your high and mighty prunning! Thats all for you guys, i'm just a grunt, i won't go beyond my capabilties and knowledge. 

So will you still help me learn, or are you gonna take that elitist viewpoint and exclude me from the benefits of the information super highway?


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Oct 26, 2004)

is it the avatar that pisses you guys off?


----------



## Eagle1 (Oct 26, 2004)

Its not helping me. Fabio??


----------



## Stumper (Oct 26, 2004)

It is often pointed out that the written word on a website is easily misunderstood. Nuances of inflection and meaning can be missed. That is why we have the emoticons-to make it easier to tell good-natured ribbing from profound nastiness. Bewt, you are excellent at conveying the subtlties of your personality. We can all tell that you are the northern end of a southbound donkey.

:alien:


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stumper _
> *It is often pointed out that the written word on a website is easily misunderstood. Nuances of inflection and meaning can be missed. That is why we have the emoticons-to make it easier to tell good-natured ribbing from profound nastiness. *



your right, i should be using the emoticons, I always for get about those. 




> Bewt, you are excellent at conveying the subtlties of your personality. We can all tell that you are the northern end of a southbound donkey.



good one, i'll have to try and remember that! but i must say i'm a little hurt


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TreeCo _
> *It's not the avatar! It's the asking of questions to which you already know the answers and your intent on filling Arboristsite with your threads.
> 
> Dan *



This is not my intent, i was unaware that you guys start threads so sparingly. 

Is it better to have very few threads, 130+ pages long that are all inclusive? Or to have a thread for each topic?

I realize some of my questions must be the equivilent of going to a board for mechanics and asking how to change my oil. But as long as there are those who are willing to answer, i will continue to ask.


----------

